# Cwebb Video



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

I got it of RealGM I decide to post it here for the people that never go to RealGM. 

Video 

<center>*WARNING*
<center>





























*<center>EMOTIONAL METER - VERY EMOTIONAL*


----------



## underhill_101 (Feb 22, 2005)

really good video.... a nice tribute to cwebb and everything he did for the kings


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

Thanks for the video.... It's very good and emotional...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

We will miss you CWebb.


----------



## DanLanghiOwnsAll (May 5, 2005)

This is tripping me out. I'm the guy that posted this realgm.com. 

I've been trying to get to every Kings forum on the net to spread it around. I came upon this site and was going to post it. Looks like it's already gotten around!

I feel like I've accomplished my mission now!


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

DanLanghiOwnsAll said:


> This is tripping me out. I'm the guy that posted this realgm.com.
> 
> I've been trying to get to every Kings forum on the net to spread it around. I came upon this site and was going to post it. Looks like it's already gotten around!
> 
> I feel like I've accomplished my mission now!


That crazy, its a great video I had to post it for the people that dont vist Realgm. Hope you stick around, im currently working on Kings tralier.


----------



## DanLanghiOwnsAll (May 5, 2005)

Definitely man. I'll check it out when you come out with it.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

It was great dude! I sometimes forget how good CWebb was


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Another 5 days guys. Till the new trailer comes on. :groucho:


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

^I can't wait to see it!!!



DanLanghiOwnsAll said:


> This is tripping me out. I'm the guy that posted this realgm.com.
> 
> I've been trying to get to every Kings forum on the net to spread it around. I came upon this site and was going to post it. Looks like it's already gotten around!
> 
> I feel like I've accomplished my mission now!


Thanks for sharing it!! :banana:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Twix said:


> ^I can't wait to see it!!!
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing it!! :banana:


Neither can I. :clap:


PejaVlade is making a great video. He's a future producer which will end up in Hollywood. :yes:


----------



## underhill_101 (Feb 22, 2005)

i cant wait to see the new video pejavlade... get it finsihed as quick as u can


----------



## sac23kings (Mar 31, 2005)

damn, just saw the video for the first time. i litterally felt like crying cause we probably will never have a player like that again and that team was the greatest.damn that knee injury, DAMN!


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Rarely in life do we get the chance to experience and witness a synergy where the sum of the parts don't add up to the entire entity.

Chris Webber is a great player (and I say this with _great_ reservation, as he burnt my Warriors a good long time w/ the falling out he had with Don Nelson). However, to see what he did collectively with the Kings' teammates he had over the years--THAT was something special.

I remember seeing that video during halftime of the Kings/76ers game and thinking just how special it was. I remember C-Webb swearing that Washington had sent him to Purgatory, and how he was just going to 'do his time', focusing on basketball 24/7/365.

And from all that he brought the greatest fans in the NBA to the brink of a championship.

I think, on top of everything else, Sacramento got to see Chris Webber grow from a boy into a man. And a great man he has become!


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Another 5 days guys. Till the new trailer comes on. :groucho:


It's May 10th...I hope the video is coming around!


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Sorry guys im done the video but I need to find a good song for it, if something comes to mind ill upload it today.


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

Pejavlade said:


> Sorry guys im done the video but I need to find a good song for it, if something comes to mind ill upload it today.


Take your time... :biggrin:


----------



## sac23kings (Mar 31, 2005)

yeah take your time cuz i hope its a video worth watching over and over. plus webb deserves a great video. man imma miss those days of 99'-03- cuz in 03' that injury was the time when the kings began going backwards but hopefully we will rise to the top again.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

sac23kings said:


> yeah take your time cuz i hope its a video worth watching over and over. plus webb deserves a great video. man imma miss those days of 99'-03- cuz in 03' that injury was the time when the kings began going backwards but hopefully we will rise to the top again.


Its not just webb its Kings old and new.


----------



## sac23kings (Mar 31, 2005)

Pejavlade said:


> Its not just webb
> its Kings old and new.


Oh my bad, I thought u were trying to make a nother webb video. Anyways, it should be great regardless. Keep up the good work pejavlade!


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Damn, can anyone reup it? It expired.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Same


----------



## DanLanghiOwnsAll (May 5, 2005)

I'll reup it soon. Give a day.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

DanLanghiOwnsAll said:


> I'll reup it soon. Give a day.


 Thanks.


----------



## DanLanghiOwnsAll (May 5, 2005)

Chris Webber halftime tribute 
http://s36.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=2EZ0ZNGLBSXUB203TEITY6GKNL 

It's back up. 

Chris Webber "All I got" from his rap album. 

http://s29.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=2Q4H84HW5C4TB30JX2L1C9KPVB


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

Can someone repost it i cant DL it


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

DanLanghiOwnsAll said:


> Chris Webber halftime tribute
> http://s36.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=2EZ0ZNGLBSXUB203TEITY6GKNL
> 
> It's back up.
> ...


woopps there it goes


----------

